
A better 'rm' command and no more 'rm -rf' nightmares. - headshot
https://github.com/SudhagarS/rm-v2
======
mcansky
what about the protections already in place ?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_(Unix)#Protection_of_the_fi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_\(Unix\)#Protection_of_the_filesystem_root)

~~~
headshot
-i is a poor experience and I don't want to do it I every time I delete. Perhaps, all I want is a undo function. That way I don't have to worry about accidentally deleting anything.

